# Flac Dateien Lautstärke angleichen



## Maroma (30. Oktober 2016)

*Flac Dateien Lautstärke angleichen*

HeyHo
Ich bin seid ein paar Wochen dabei, meine CD-Sammlung als Flac auf meiner Festplatte zu sichern.
Da die CD's teilweise in unterschiedlicher Lautstärke aufgenommen wurde (vorallem bei cds der 80er und Anfang der 90er Jahre merkt man das extrem) suche ich ein Programm um die Musik Lautstärke-mäßig auf dem selben Pegel zu bekommen damit ich nicht immer die Lautstärke nachregeln muss was vorallem am Mp3Player sehr nervig ist.
Ein Programm was ähnlich wie mp3Gain aufgebaut ist wäre mir am liebsten.
gibt es da sowas?
hatte nur mal mp4gain Ausprobiert aber danach sind die Dateien unbrauchbar und werden nicht mehr abgespielt.

MFG


----------



## Stueppi (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Flac Dateien Lautstärke angleichen*

Audacity Spur links anklicken, damit alles ausgewählt ist (von einerm Lied, nicht alle!), dann oben auf Effekt und "Normalisieren"
Damit wird die Spur, gemessen an der lautesten Stelle, auf -1 DB angehoben.


----------



## Maroma (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Flac Dateien Lautstärke angleichen*

Aber damit würde ich nur Lautstärkenunterschiede in einem Lied beheben?
Oder habe ich das falsch verstanden?
Ich suche ja ein Programm womit ich mein egesamte Sammlung auf einem Niveau heben oder senken kann.
Aktuell sind es 6000 Songs und es werden noch ein bisschen mehr.

*edit ah habs verstanden wie du meinst nur ich muss jedes lied einzeln bearbeiten oder?


----------



## Defenz0r (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Flac Dateien Lautstärke angleichen*

JRiver Media Center kann alles was du brauchst.
Es analysiert jede Datei der Sammlung und wenn gewuenscht aktiviert es einen Filter, der auf alle oder die Titel in der Playlist wirkt.
So wird die Datei, mit der geringsten Lautstaerke genommen und auf den Rest angepasst.


----------



## Maroma (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Flac Dateien Lautstärke angleichen*

Hi danke für die Antwort

Das Programm gefällt mir sehr gut, kannte ich bisher noch nicht wäre ne gute Alternative zu VLC.
Habe auch schon gefunden wo man die Tracks Analysieren kann habe dabei Lautstärke unterschiede von -0,5 bis -15 LU was immer LU bedeuten mag xD
Aber ich finde nicht den Menüpunkt um die Lautstärke auf Beispielsweise -8 LU anzupassen oder bin ich Blind?
Kannst du mir verraten wo ich das finde?

DAnke im vorraus MFG


----------



## Defenz0r (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Flac Dateien Lautstärke angleichen*

DSP - JRiverWiki


----------



## Maroma (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Flac Dateien Lautstärke angleichen*

OK danke

habs gefunden

Leider entspricht das Programm nicht dem was ich suche da die Musik quasi nur Temporär durch das Programm angepasst werden.
Ich suche halt ein Programm was die DAteien umschreibt, abändert neu codiert wie auch immer.
Damit ich es auf meinem mp3 Player als Flac Datei abspielen kann ohne ein Hörsturz zu bekommen wenn das Lied wechselt.

danke troztdem für die Mühe.


----------



## Defenz0r (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Flac Dateien Lautstärke angleichen*

Mp3 MP4 FLAC Wav AAC Ogg APE Normalisator - Sound Normalizer
Einfach auf die gewuenschte Lautstaerke in db einpassen


----------



## Maroma (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Flac Dateien Lautstärke angleichen*

Nabend zusammen

Wunderbar genau sowas habe ich gesucht.
Jetzt habe ich alles zusammen was ich brauche.

Vielen Dank dafür

Schönen Abend noch


----------



## rum (1. November 2016)

*AW: Flac Dateien Lautstärke angleichen*

Kannst mal mit MediaMonkey versuchen.


----------

